# GSG Hosts Tulsa Okla. Open House August 20



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG is hosting an open house at its Tulsa, Okla. location starting at 10 a.m. and continuing until 2 p.m. on August 20. Attendees will have an opportunity to enter a giveaway for vendor’s products, restaurant gift cards and more as well get a goodie bag. 

In addition, enjoy a free lunch, network with peers; learn about the latest equipment, supplies and techniques; and win some great prizes. 

The Tulsa facility is located at 10910 E. 55th Place, Tulsa, OK 74146. The phone number is (918) 664-2226. RSVPs to marketing @GOgsg.com are appreciated, but not required. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at GoGSG | GoGSG.


----------

